
Challenges of AI Adoption - kaja
https://neoteric.eu/blog/12-challenges-of-ai-adoption/
======
rexreed
I'm surprised that people aren't glomming onto increasingly adopted
methodologies for AI and ML projects such as CPMAI [1]. Especially since
successful AI & ML projects are really data management projects, and not app
dev projects.

[1] [https://www.cognilytica.com/cpmai-
methodology/](https://www.cognilytica.com/cpmai-methodology/)

~~~
xamuel
That page you linked seems to be a gigantic wall of buzzwords and I'm not
going to spend the 2 hours it would take to wade through to determine whether
that company actually _does_ anything at the end of the day. (I'll assume they
probably don't, because if they did, they would put it front and center.)

